# Signature Competition/SOTW 1 VOTING



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Time for the votes, The winner receives 35,000 credits, and the runner up gets 10,000 credits (thanks Kryonicle)

Additionally the winner will hold this belt and will have to defend it each week so we can see who holds it the longest. If you win a week you have to enter the next week and so on until you lose.

Make sure to vote for your favorite and as always NO VOTING FOR YOURSELF

Here are your entries:

Kryonicle:










D.P.:










Michael Carson:










chuck887:










N1™:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice sigs everyone, all did a great job.

Tough choice, but in the end I went with D.P, sweet render and the border really pulls it out.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

D.P also. Liked the lighting and render choice. I however hate thick borders, but that one isn't too too thick


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

It was close between MC and Kryonicle for me. And I had to go with Kryonicle because of the great direction and innovation in his sig. 

Good job to everyone though.:thumbsup:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Vote vote vote!


----------



## The Crusher (Mar 12, 2009)

It was a tough choice between DP and Kryonicle... had to go w/ DP on this one. I liked the background better and the section of image repeated at the left of Kryonicle's bothered me aesthetically. Great job guys!


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow everyones is so good but I have to say DP's though.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Went with Michael Carson's.... :thumbsup:.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Voting is closed. The winner is....me lol. I barely squeezed past Kryonicle. Good job by everyone though, there were some great entries. The new SOTW will be up tomorrow, and you'll find out the new theme. 

Let's see how long I can hold this belt.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Congrats man!

Lookin forward to next weeks  Hopefully get a few more entries and voters. Having to re-open a voting poll because of lack of votes shouldn't happen  VOTE PLZ OMG  

40-50 votes or I'll start the spankins.


----------



## The Crusher (Mar 12, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> 40-50 votes or I'll start the spankins.


Thank you sir, may I have another!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

KryOnicle said:


> Congrats man!
> 
> Lookin forward to next weeks  Hopefully get a few more entries and voters. Having to re-open a voting poll because of lack of votes shouldn't happen  VOTE PLZ OMG
> 
> 40-50 votes or I'll start the spankins.


Lol, definitely. I'm gonna have to starting spamming the forums for people to come vote for our SOTW's.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I know this is the gfx section and all... but only like 10 or so members post here really. Maybe keep the SOTW entries here but move the voting to a more popular part of the forum like 'MMA Forum Lounge' ?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

KryOnicle said:


> I know this is the gfx section and all... but only like 10 or so members post here really. Maybe keep the SOTW entries here but move the voting to a more popular part of the forum like 'MMA Forum Lounge' ?


Not a bad idea. :thumbsup:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice, good job, D.P. 

I knew the winner would pull a Tim Sylvia and wear the belt around all the time in their sig.

It's a good idea to get this competition some more exposure, not many votes going on.


----------

